
ICE used a fake university to weed out visa fraud. Students say they were duped - bound008
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2019/11/27/20985644/ice-fake-university-farmington-michigan-student-visa-fraud-us-immigration-customs-enforcement-sting
======
detaro
previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21648411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21648411)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21650689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21650689)

------
algaeontoast
Couldn’t one argue that they were duping the United States Government (a
federal offense) and the universities they were attending with fraudulent
visas?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Yes. One could conceivably draw a parallel to the DEA running a fake gang to
haul in illegal drug suppliers.

